# TiVo on Steroids



## grandba (Feb 3, 2005)

Okay, Now that I purchased my first Sling Box and have seen the features of the Apple TV who is going to put both those units in a Series 3 TiVo Box? That is what I want to see.... That would be the killer home app in one Box with access to all kinds of content.

It's nice to dream.... 

3 Networked Series 2 TiVo boxes
1 Sling Box


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

Tivo on Steroids? I think you just need to set up a season pass for Major League Baseball. But seriously, TiVo does need to get off their ass with respect to being a media center hub. They do a decent job with the Music and Photos, but they need to ramp up the ability to serve PC-based video content to the boxes.


----------



## VicV_1 (Feb 5, 2006)

I agree with that. It would be nice to open a video file from my pc to the Tivo and watch it on my wide screen.


----------



## hyachts (Jan 4, 2005)

Tivo hasn't done it, but this guy has.


----------



## LightMike (Mar 10, 2006)

They should strike a deal with "YouTube.com" just like "Yahoo Photos" on TiVo....Why not have the ability to type in someone's "YouTube" Display Name and then have acess to it on your TiVo just like you do for "Yahoo Pictures".

Let me know what you think.


----------

